# [retour d'expérience] SSD imac 27" 2010



## coolworm (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Suite à une demande d'aide à la communauté macG pour l'installation d'un ssd, je vous fais mon retour d'expérience.

* Le matos :* imac 27" 2010 (HD 2to, pas de ssd d'origine)

* La préparation :* après trois semaines d'enquête sur le net pour trouver de l'info :rateau:, j'ai finalement opté pour la solution la plus "hard" à savoir, installer un ssd en plus de mon disque dur et de mon superdrive. En effet, le coût était moindre (deux câbles + le ssd), quite à démonter le mac autant aller jusqu'au bout et j'avais déjà un lecteur de dvd externe...
(la solution de remplacer le superdrive équivaut à acheter l'opticbay + le ssd + boitier DVD externe en option)

* L'achat :* 
- J'ai finalement acheté un crucial C300 après une longue hésitation avec le crucial M4. Je l'ai choisi car mon port sata est limité à 3gps (imac 2010). Le C300 était donc moins cher pour des performances équivalentes en SATA II.
- Pour les cables je me suis fourni cher startech (attention les frais de port sont de 12 euros pour à peine 10 euros de câbles). Il y a un power splitter Y et un cable sata angle left. (différent du angle right et plus facile à monter derrière la carte mère).

* La chirurgie :* _Grand moment de stress pré-opération, (vous savez ce moment juste avant le grand saut quand on sent qu'on a envie de foncer mais qu'on a encore une dernière hésitation :affraid. Perso j'ai fait une prière vaudou, rituel classique qui me vient de ma période windows 95 
_1- Avant tout j'ai bien aspiré l'appart et nettoyé le bureau avec une lingette pour diminuer au max la poussière.

2- J'ai aussi débranché mon mac une bonne demi-heure avant le démontage.

3- Ensuite j'ai retiré la vitre du mac en tirant par le haut (centre) avec mes ongles puis en tirant doucement vers l'avant en répartissant la force sur la largeur de la vitre._étape facile
_
4- Pour l'écran, j'ai couché le mac, enlevé les 8 vis (4 de chaque côté) en faisant attention aux aimants de l'écran. Bon après j'ai du remettre l'imac à la vertical pour enlevé la dalle en la faisant basculer légèrement.
ATTENTION, il y a des connecteurs à enlever (4 de mémoire). Ne tirez pas trop sur la dalle, les petits plugs semblent assez fragiles. J'ai bien mémorisé leur emplacement pour le remontage. J'ai mis le tout dans un tissu très propre. étape de difficulté moyenne

5- Ca y est, on est dans le mac ! Quelle machine ! c'est vraiment de la "belle mécanique" (et sacrément rempli de poussière... Bon aller on nettoie tout cela et on rentre dans le vif du sujet._J'avoue que j'étais un peu tendu_, j'ai fait une petite pause !

6-_ Toujours en pause, ma tension diminue doucement... _

7- Pour la carte mère, il y a 8 vis à enlever. Elles ne sont pas identiques, je les ai donc mis sur des feuilles numérotées. On trouve sur le net des photos des vis à extraire._étape facile

_8- Dans cette étape il faut tirer doucement sur la carte mère (ordi vertical pour moi) et voir que derrière celle-ci il y a un connecteur sata, vers le milieu et en dessous du disque dur principal. C'est assez sombre, j'ai eu du mal à le localiser au début alors j'ai suivi les cables qui partaient du disque dur. Un fois repéré on ne peut pas le louper. Il suffit juste de plugguer le cable sata dessus (partie angle left). Après beaucoup d'hésitations, c'est finalement très très simple. Personnelement j'avais pas trouvé de tuto expliquant cette partie avec précision alors j'ai démonter le câbles power etc.. (mais c'est inutile).étape de difficulté moyenne voire difficile

9- Pour le cable power Y splitter, je l'ai simplement mis sur l'arrivée du cable au niveau du disque dur. _étape facile_

10- Placer le ssd dans l'emplacement vide. J'ai du mis reprendre à deux fois pour trouver la bonne position qui ne gênerait pas le reste des composants. C'est pas très compliqué mais il faut être observateur. Je n'ai finalement pas acheté l'accessoire (preasure wall) à 30$. Car le disque ssd ne vibrepas, il est donc bien callé entre les câbles. étape de difficulté moyenne voire facile si on prend le temps de bien regarder

11- Remontage de l'ensemble en faisant attention de ne pas coincer un câble. On revisse, on remonte, on s'éponge le front et on remercie, le cas échéant, ma charmante assistante et élue de mon coeur (qui m'a bien aidé lorsque j'ai du tirer sur la carte mère pour accéder au port sata (Merci à toi ). _étape facile
_
12 - J'ai choisi de tout réinstaller proprement (osx et logiciel). et mon mac boot maintenant en 22 secondes (depuis l'appui sur le bouton jusqu'au bureau et le curseur qui bouge). Les logiciels se lance en 1 à 2 secondes. La température intérieure est aussi plus stable sur la durée et plus basse. Au final c'est une opération qui semble difficile mais elle ne prend que quelques heures à peine et est plutôt accessible pour qui a déjà bidouillé du hardware (merci PC et merci vieille tour blanche jaunie qui m'a tout appris il y a quelques années avec tes gros composants et tes gros câbles ide :love. Je le referrais sans problème aujourd'hui, c'est une sacrée update de la machine . 

13 - Je reviens vers la communauté pour vous demander quelles sont vos performances sous _Blackmagic disk speed test_ avec vos ssd. Car moi je plafonne à W: 212,6 - R: 269,1. Du coup je suis un peu surpris (déçu) car le théorique semble être de 315 - 375 (de mémoire) même si c'est 2 fois plus rapide que mon HD (W:114,4 - R:111,5). Qu'en pensez-vous ? des solutions pour booster encore un peu ce monstre de guerre ?



Au plaisir de vous aider, A bientôt


----------



## Maxoubx (7 Octobre 2011)

pour un SSD, c'est normal surtout en Sata II, de plus les débit  théorique ne sont jamais respecté..
sur le mien j'ai un SSD en SATA III un vertex 3 et j'ai 503/480 alors que la théorique c'est 550


----------



## coolworm (7 Octobre 2011)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> pour un SSD, c'est normal surtout en Sata II, de plus les débit  théorique ne sont jamais respecté..
> sur le mien j'ai un SSD en SATA III un vertex 3 et j'ai 503/480 alors que la théorique c'est 550



Salut,
Ton macbook pro est en sata 3 ? c'est un 2011 ?
As tu pu chronométrer ton démarrage de machine ? moi c'est ce qui m'impressionne le plus finalement.

Sinon j'ai installé le plugin qui permet la gestion du trim mais est-ce automatique ? ou dois-je faire certaines actions ?


----------



## Maxoubx (7 Octobre 2011)

le trim je ne l'active pas , macbook pro de 2011 oui donc je suis bien en SATA III, le démarrage a peine 15Secondes mais maintenant un mois apres c'est du 20S


----------



## lulubravo (7 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Expérience intéressante et bien rapportée ..

Dommage que tu n'es pas fait des photos des différents stades ... Cela aurait été le top ...

..


----------



## coolworm (7 Octobre 2011)

lulubravo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Expérience intéressante et bien rapportée ..
> Dommage que tu n'es pas fait des photos des différents stades ... Cela aurait été le top ...
> ..



Merci,
Oui j'y ai pensé mais comme c'était mon premier démontage d'imac, j'ai préféré me concentrer sur ce que je faisais. La prochaine fois...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (31 Octobre 2012)

Est-ce possible d'avoir les référnces exactes des 2 câbles? (sur le site startech, il y a plusieurs produits possibles...) ainsi que les outils nécessaires au démontage de cet imac 2010?
Merci


----------



## coolworm (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Pour les cables (de mémoire).
SATA : ici. Après vous pouvez choisir la taille. J'ai pris 30cm.
Power : ici

Pour le démontage il faut des tournevis torx, j'avais acheter une boîte de 6 chez Conrad et des cruciformes. Il y a plusieurs sites qui montrent des photos (ifixit...)
Pour la vitre je l'ai fait avec les mains (je n'ai pas acheté de ventouse) en partant du haut près de la webcam et en tirant petit à petit.

Bon courage pour l'installation.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (1 Novembre 2012)

Ok merci pour les infos... je vais peut etre me laisser tenter...
Autre petites questions:
Qu'en est-il de la garantie?
N'y a-t-il pas un pb de surchauffe en rajoutant un sud?
A+


----------



## hdaiforever (2 Novembre 2012)

Manque plus que les photos 

Il n'y a pas besoin de ventouse pour retirer la vitre ?
Elle tient comment ?

Merci


----------



## sparo (2 Novembre 2012)

La vitre tiens par des aimant, perso je l'ai enlevé avec une seul petite ventouse (un jouet de bain de mes filles ... Un grenouille pour être précis  mais je pense que d'autres animaux aquatiques aurait fait l'affaire )


----------



## coolworm (2 Novembre 2012)

Pour la garantie, c'est à voir. Si le travail est propre je pense que ça passera (il faudra démonter bien sûr).

Pour la surchauffe j'ai personnellement perdu quelques degrés car le sdd chauffe peu et le hdd tourne moins 


Malheureusement je n'ai pas fait de photo. Mon post a déjà un an !
Quelqu'un d'autre peut être ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h51 ----------

@ sparo : je vois que dans ta signature tu as un raspberry. Quelle utilisation en as tu ?Serveur? Dropbox like ? ... Merci car je serais intéressé pour en prendre un.


----------



## sparo (2 Novembre 2012)

Oui g une raspberrypi model B rev 2 (je pense me commander fin d'année la rev3 qui à plus de RAM) alors je m'en sert pour la gestion de ma domotique gérer en perl grâce à xpl-perl et qq module perso :
- commande de 5 volets roulant
- commande de 6 équipements (lampe, télé ,...)
- 4 sonde température pression
- un transciver IR pour piloter télé, home cinéma ....
- 1 baromètre
- une sonde de conso électrique 
- pas mal de truc en cours sinon

Sinon de pas sité dans la signature g un serveur dédier chez ovh, pour site internet, cloud, mail .....


----------



## tomahawkcochise (2 Novembre 2012)

hdaiforever a dit:


> Manque plus que les photos
> 
> Il n'y a pas besoin de ventouse pour retirer la vitre ?
> Elle tient comment ?
> ...



NON, pas besoin d'un kit de ventouses ! c'est un vendeur de l'Apple Store qui me l'a dit : la vitre tient avec un  système d'aimantation, il suffit de tirer dessus !

la seule chose sur laquelle il faut vraiment faire attention c'est de manipuler avec des gants (en plastique ou en feutre) et surtout ouvrir l'appareil dans un endroit exempt de poussière ! (sinon bonjour les dégâts... : poussière qui vient s'attacher entre la vitre et la dalle écran par exemple)


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Novembre 2012)

Ca y est tout est commandé:Les cables viennent donc d'Angleterre ( frais de port gratuit...donc env 10&#8364; de cable). Le ssd ( un samsung 256Go) devrait venir aujourd'hui de macway.
Je vais donc me  lancer.

@coolwarm peux tu juste me confirmer qu'il faut démonter:
1) la plaque de plexi
2) la dalle lcd ( 4 cables à débrancher)
3) la carte mère pour avoir accès au port sata.

ET c'st tout ce qu'il y a à démonter?

ET peux-tu également me dire où se trouve l'emplacement du ssd? (peut-on le fixer avec du double face?)

Désolé pour toutes mes questions... mais j'appréhende un peu quand même... (même si j'ai déjà démonté un mbp et plein de pc...)

PS: J'en profiterais pour mettre en place un fusion drive...


----------



## coolworm (4 Novembre 2012)

@ bubblefreddo :
oui c'est ça, tu dois enlever la vitre, puis l'écran LCD (attention aux aimants qui attrapent les vis) et enfin pour la carte mère, juste assez de vis pour pouvoir la pencher (pivot en bas) et accèder à l'arrière au port sata libre. De mémoire, il est au milieu (tu peux suivre les cables déjà en place pour te repérer).
Je me souviens qu'un allemand avait fait pas mal de photos sur le net (essaie une recherche sur google).

Les connecteurs son assez petits et fragiles. J'y suis allé doucement et c'est passé.

Pour le disque ssd, je l'ai placé en haut au centre droit quand tu as l'imac face à toi. Tu verras, il y a un espace libre à côté du radiateur processeur. Personnellement je n'ai pas mis de scotch pour que tout reste propre. J'ai simplement suspendu le ssd grâce aux cables. Comme il ne vibre pas, je me suis dis que tout irait bien et c'est le cas depuis un an.

J'étais dans le même cas que toi avant de commencer :afraid:, mais si tu es minutieux tout ira bien. J'avais posé mes vis sur des post-it différents pour ne pas me tromper au remontage. :rateau:

Bon courage, si tu peux prendre des photos ça serait cool  pour les prochains...
++

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------

[Hors sujet on]


sparo a dit:


> Oui g une raspberrypi [...] je m'en sert pour la gestion de ma domotique gérer en perl grâce à xpl-perl et qq module perso :



@ Sparo : Excellent, je cherche justement à créer une maison domotisée pour dans quelques années. As tu de bonnes connaissances en programmation pour avoir géré l'ensemble en "perl et modules persos" ?

Personnellement j'aimerais acheté le nouveau modèle avec 512MO de Ram pour me créer une dropbox, afin d'éviter les solutions payantes et fermées. Mais je ne sais pas comment démarrer. J'ai découvert owncloud mais ça me semble complexe... à suivre.
Je pourrais peut-être ouvrir un sujet là dessus d'ailleurs ?

[Hors sujet off]


----------



## sparo (4 Novembre 2012)

@coolworm
Perso j'aime bien me compliqué la vie donc je fais beaucoup de chose moi même  j'ai fait toute ma domotique en python à l'origine avec des scripts totalement maison (je regardais la gueule des trames et je cherchais a faire le décodage  ). Puis j'ai découvert l'excellent protocole de domotique XPL inventé par un certain BeanZ qui a créer un framework compatible xpl-perl (donc ne perl) ... Et je me sui slancer a tt refaire en perl mais je refait tout avec un objectif de faire un code directement utilisable par d'autres 

Sinon y largement plus simple il existe aujourd'hui plusieurs systeme open source de domotique notamment un très sympa DOMOGIK et en plus c'est fait par des français. Malheureusement ce projet très très riche en framework divers et varié et un peu trop lourd pour ma raspberry... mais peut être que sur la version 512Mo avec le nouveau kernel avec FPU matérielle et l'overclocking de série ont pourrait faire qq chose d'exploitable


----------



## Bubblefreddo (4 Novembre 2012)

coolworm a dit:


> @ bubblefreddo :
> oui c'est ça, tu dois enlever la vitre, puis l'écran LCD (attention aux aimants qui attrapent les vis) et enfin pour la carte mère, juste assez de vis pour pouvoir la pencher (pivot en bas) et accèder à l'arrière au port sata libre. De mémoire, il est au milieu (tu peux suivre les cables déjà en place pour te repérer).
> Je me souviens qu'un allemand avait fait pas mal de photos sur le net (essaie une recherche sur google).
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai trouvé pas mal de video et photo sur le démontage... j'ai l'impression de connaitre l'intérieur par coeur.  Dès que je reçois les câbles je me lance....
Je fais des photos et vous posterai ça plus tard...

A+


----------



## Bubblefreddo (10 Novembre 2012)

Voilà c'est fait! Merci Coolworm et tous ceux qui y ont contribué.

J'ai trouvé quelques liens intéressants qui m'ont permis d'appréhender l'intérieur de la machine... et tous s'est passé comme prévu.

J'ai donc acheté:
 - les 2 cables dont coolworm m'a parlé cf plus haut
 - un ssd samsung 830 de 256Go chez macWay
 - un kit de démontage novodio ( torx10 et cruci pour les tournevis)

0) j'ai commencé par enlever la mémoire vive sous l'écran
1) Démontage de la vitre avec la ventouse d'une tomtom (Facile)
2) démontage de la dalle 8 vis ( facile)
3) débrancher 4 câbles de la dalle (moyen) il faut être méticuleux pour ne pas arracher les câbles
4) Démontage du disque dur 2 vis ( facile)
5) démontage du lecteur optique 4 vis ( facile) attention à bien repérer où se connecte la sonde t°
6) Enlever les 8 vis de la carte mère (, vous trouverez ici un plan de cette carte mère avec les 3 types de vis (petites, moyennes et longues)
Je confirme, c'est inutile de débrancher les cables qui arrivent sur la carte mère

ET C'EST MAINTENANT QUE CA SE COMPLIQUE UN PEU:
il faut ramener un peu vers soit la carte mère pour pouvoir brancher le cable sata sur la carte mère. Il faut y aller un peu à l'aveugle, mais ça s'est fait sans trop de problème.
il faut ensuite placer le cable sata à l'intérieur pour qu'il ne dérange pas, puis brancher le Y d'alim à partir de celui exisatnt du disque dur et placer le tout pour que ça ne gène rien...

Une fois les cables en place, on branche le ssd qui tiendra tout seul vu tous les cables qu'il y a, puis on remet le HDD et le lecteur optique, (on n'oublie pas les 8 vis de la carte mère)

On rebranche la dalle ( perso, j'ai fair des photos des 4 endroits où arrivaient les 4 cables de la dalle)

On enlève la poussière avec un chiffon anti statique et en soufflant un peu dessus 

On clippe la plaque de verre c'est c'est fini!

Voici les liens que j'ai éplucher en détail...
http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/333/page1
http://www.powerbookmedic.com/manual.php?id=102
http://www.macbidouille.com/articles/405/page1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GONDMj0Glt4

Voici également quelques photos avec des explications














Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas!!!


----------



## coolworm (13 Novembre 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Voilà c'est fait! Merci Coolworm et tous ceux qui y ont contribué.
> 
> 4) Démontage du disque dur 2 vis ( facile)
> 5) démontage du lecteur optique 4 vis ( facile) attention à bien repérer où se connecte la sonde t°



De rien et bienvenue dans un monde meilleur 
Pour tes points 4 et 5, de mémoire je ne les avais pas démonté pour éviter de décoller le papier alu du lecteur optique.

A combien montent tes débits maintenant ?


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Novembre 2012)

Et ben je suis un peu déçu quand même parce que mes débits ne sont pas top!
J'ai également crée un fusion drive, histoire de ne pas m'embêter à gérer le tout.

Ce qui est vraiment sympa, c'est le temps de démarrage: à partir du moment où j'appuie sur le bouton d'allumage, il faut env 10s pour entendre le dong de démarrage (indépendant du ssd je pense) puis après encore 10s env et l'imac est opérationnel!Ca c'est vraiment top! 

Quand à Disk Speed test, il m'indique maintenant env 120MB/s en lecture et en écriture. Je n'avais pas fait le test avant!

Ce que je peux dire pour comparer:
Une image disque de 6Go qui se trouve sur un synology, le tout connecté en gigabit ( avec du cable informatique de très bonne qualité ( cat6 blindé et à la masse) était rapatriée dans la config d'origine à 99MB/s (en pointe) sur le disque plateau de 1To. Maintenant, je suis à 116MB/s sur le fusion drive (qui correspond env au disk speed test)

Qu'en penses tu?

ET toi quels sont tes débits?

Autre test que je viens de faire à l'instant: Dupliquer une image disque de 3,55Go sur le bureau: 43s soit 83Mo/s

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------




Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Maintenant, je suis à 116MB/s sur le fusion drive



Si je ne me trompe pas, 116MB = 116 Mo = 928 Mb =env 1Gigabit, non? on est aux limites du réseau...


----------



## sparo (13 Novembre 2012)

C'est pas terrible en vitesse t'as pris koi comme SSD, j'ai 2-3 fois plus avec mon vieux intel320 séries .....
C'est peut être lier au fusion drive ????


----------



## Bubblefreddo (13 Novembre 2012)

j'ai un samsung serie 830 de 256Go. il avait plutôt de bonnes remarques!
mais si tu me dis que tu as 2-3 fois mieux, c'est qu'il y a un souci! est-ce lié à fusion drive? ce qui est sur, c'est que mon disque dur plateau gratte qd même beaucoup moins qu'avant...
il faudrait que je réinstalle le système sans fusion drive et que je refasse des test de vitesse... pas trop le tps en ce moment...


----------



## coolworm (14 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de refaire un test avec blackmagic... je suis à 214 en écriture et 268,8 en lecture pour des fichiers de 5gb. après un an d'utilisation et sous SL.

Je vais bientôt m'installer ML, je vous dirais si ça a évolué.

Je pense en effet que tes débits sont dus au croisement des deux disques. 
Pour ma part, je suis à w:124,8 et r:121,1 avec mon hdd 2to interne (c'est beaucoup pour un hdd je trouve, non ?). 

Je pense que tu as gagné en temps de réaction grâce au ssd mais sur ce coup le fusion drive semble un peu décevant.


----------



## Jozofa (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Vous me faites peur les gars 

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, je dois récupérer mon Imac 27 avec un nouveau HDD (échange Apple) et 1 SSD de 128gb en plus et je ne sais pas si c'est mieux de faire une installation "manuelle" ou utiliser Fusiondrive ?

De plus, je me demande toujours si je dois d'abord installer Mountain et ensuite utiliser Timemachine ou si Timemachine me réinjecte tout ?

merci d'avance pour vos conseils.


----------



## coolworm (14 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour Jozofa.
A priori et au vu des tests de Bubblefreddo, je partirais plus sur une Clean Install manuelle si tu préfères savoir où sont tes fichiers/dossiers.

J'ai l'impression qu'avec le FusionDrive tu gagneras en réactivité au quotidien (temps d'accès aux fichiers et lancement des applications) mais pas en temps de transfert.

Est ce que d'autres on fait l'expérience fusionDrive ?

-
Pour time machine je ne sais pas, je ne l'utilise pas.
-


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Novembre 2012)

sparo a dit:


> C'est pas terrible en vitesse t'as pris koi comme SSD, j'ai 2-3 fois plus avec mon vieux intel320 séries .....
> C'est peut être lier au fusion drive ????





Jozofa a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Vous me faites peur les gars
> 
> ...


@jozofa
Après avoir mis le ssd à l'intérieur j'ai redémarrer sur la partition recoveryHD de mon clone que j'ai branché en usb en externe. J'ai donc pu configurer fusiondrive à partir du Terminal (il faut être en 10.8.*2*( y'a un tuto sur Macgé) c'est d'ailleurs très facile
Puis  j'ai fait une clean install en retéléchargeant lion sur les serveurs d'Apple
Puis le lendemain (et oui connexion lente chez moi), grace à l'utilitaire Assistant de migration du dossier utilitaire, j'ai lancé le transfert de données à partir de time Machine... sans aucun pb, tu retrouves tout à l'identique... (mais c'est peut être pour cette raison que mon fusion drive n'est pas très  performant... peut être qu'il faudrait récupérer toutes les données à la main.... pas le temps en ce moment!)

Tiens nous au courant!


----------



## Jozofa (14 Novembre 2012)

Merci les gars, je vais étudier tout cela et demander conseil chez mon dealer Apple aussi.

Euh je trouve pas le tuto ???


----------



## Bubblefreddo (14 Novembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> Euh je trouve pas le tuto ???



et voilà !


----------



## Jozofa (15 Novembre 2012)

Merci pour le tuto.

Maintenant si je décide de faire une installation "manuelle", je suis un peu dans le vague, je me doute que je devrais choisir moi même ce que je veux mettre sur le SSD, mais quoi exactement et de quelle manière ?

Compte utilisateur, applications, bibliothèque, ????

Existe-t-il également un tuto pour cette façon de procéder ?

Ce qui m'étonne un peu, c'est que d'après le tuto que tu m'as renseigné, les performances ont l'air très bonne, mais d'après votre expérience moins d'où l'hésitation de la facilité ou non


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2012)

Un peu de lecture... http://forums.macg.co/macbook/en-ro...r-un-macbook-unibody-late-2008-a-1204036.html ...et faites le bon choix de SSD.

Si votre chipset de carte mère est en *Intel 5 Series Chipset*, soit la norme SATA II, vous plafonnerez au maximum à 3 Gbs avec un Crucial 256 M4 et Samsung 830.


----------



## Jozofa (15 Novembre 2012)

Euh oui effectivement à 3Gb/s et j'ai un Samsung 830

Donc ???

Que voulez vous dire, qu'il vaut mieux faire une installation "manuelle" que d'utiliser Fusiondrive ?

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h43 ----------

Petite précision, le SSD ne sera pas monté à la place du super drive, mais bien en interne à la machine.


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> Euh oui effectivement à 3Gb/s et j'ai un Samsung 830
> 
> Donc ???
> 
> ...



Non, je ne dis pas cela. Je dis de faire le bon choix de SSD en regard du chipset de la carte mère. En fonction de ces 2 paramètres, on sera fixé sur les débits réels, ça répond aux interrogations de certains vis-à-vis d'une certaine lenteur du aux débits théoriques.

Par défaut, le SSD doit toujours être installé en lieu et place du disque dur interne d'origine.


----------



## Jozofa (15 Novembre 2012)

Pffff je m'en sors plus 

On va résumer : je change mon HDD sous garantie et j'en profite pour *ajoute*r un SSD en interne avec nouvelle nappe et pas à la place du super drive.

J'ai effectivement un Intel 5 et le SSD sera un Samsung 830 de 128 gb.

Pouvez vous de votre côté me donner votre avis sur l'installation adéquate ?

merci.


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> Pffff je m'en sors plus
> 
> On va résumer : je change mon HDD sous garantie et j'en profite pour *ajoute*r un SSD en interne avec nouvelle nappe et pas à la place du super drive.
> 
> ...



Oui mais, dans ton iMac _(c'est dans ton profil)_, si tu mets le SSD à la place du disque dur interne. Tu vas le mettre où le disque dur interne ? Il va être maintenu comment ?

Faire un *FusionDrive* c'est la réunion logicielle de 2 matériels différents. Hors, si tu ne démontes pas ton SuperDrive, je me demande comment tu vas faire ?

Edit : et tu fais une confusion, Intel 5, c'est le type de processeur de ton iMac et non pas le chipset _(circuit intégré Intel 5 Series Chipset qui gère le SATA)_. Regarde bien les screenshots, ça n'a rien à voir.


----------



## Jozofa (15 Novembre 2012)

Non, non c'est bien un Intel 5 Chipset mon processeur est un I7 et pour le disque dur, Apple va ajouter, je dis ajouter un SSD en conservant le HDD et le superdrive.

Penses tu dès lors que je vais profiter des 6Gb/s en SATA III ?

Donc j'ai vraiment le choix au niveau installation mais je ne sais justement pas laquelle faire ?
Je pense que si je fais une installation manuelle en installant Mountain    sur mon SSD, je peux par la suite récupérer "au choix" ce que je veux    sur mon backup Time machine, mais je ne sais justement pas trop quoi    mettre sur l'un (SSD) et l'autre (HDD) ni si je dois faire attention à    certaine chose comme le compte utilisateur.

Voilà ...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Novembre 2012)

Hello!

Avec nos iMac mid 2010 on est de tout façon limité à du 3Gb/s (sataII) Je ne pense pas que ce soit un pb d'y mettre un ssd sataIII... il ne fonctionnera tout simplement pas à 6 mais à 3Gb/s... ( je me trompe?)

Par contre l'info de Lock m'intéresse puisque, j'ai branché mon ssd sur le port sata qui était libre sur la carte mère... (en effet sur ces machines, il y a 3 port saga en tout : un pour le lecteur optique, un pour le HDD d'origine et le 3 ème libre)... mais aurait-il été plus judicieux de prendre le cable sata du HDD et le mettre sur le SSD et de brancher le HDD sur le port SATA libre?

Merci de vos éclaircissements!


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> ...je dois récupérer mon Imac 27 avec un nouveau HDD (échange Apple) et 1 *SSD de 128gb* en plus et je ne sais pas si c'est mieux de faire une installation "manuelle" ou utiliser Fusiondrive ?...



Ca va vraiment être très juste, car on ne sait pas ce que que tu utilises comme logiciels. Vu la taille de ton SSD, je pense que d'autres membres répondront dans le même sens, tu aurais intérêt à utiliser *FusionDrive*... http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/131961/fusion-drive-explications-et-essais-sur-un-ancien-mac

Pour le reste, je n'utilise jamais Time Machine, alors d'autres répondront pour l'ordre. Mais tant qu'à faire je réinstallerais tout, car tes disques durs sont tout neufs. Lis bien l'article sur FusionDrive, pour la répartition, cela se fait tout seul, mais surtout en fonction des logiciels que tu utilises le plus souvent.




Jozofa a dit:


> ...Penses tu dès lors que je vais profiter des 6Gb/s en SATA III ?...



Avec *Intel 5 Series Chipset* _(SATA II)_, le maximum sera de 3 Gbs.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------




Bubblefreddo a dit:


> ... il y a 3 port saga en tout : un pour le lecteur optique, un pour le HDD d'origine et le 3 ème libre)... mais aurait-il été plus judicieux de prendre le cable sata du HDD et le mettre sur le SSD et de brancher le HDD sur le port SATA libre?...



La logique aurait voulu, dans ton cas, que tu le fasses. Par conte, Apple ne communique pas _(du moins pas encore)_, quelles sont les nappes utilisées pour utiliser correctement FusionDrive !

Edit : je pense que *esimport* pourrait répondre d'une façon plus précise.


----------



## Jozofa (15 Novembre 2012)

Ok mais selon ce qu'on utilise, 120 Gb semble suffisant.

Moi ce qui me dérange avec Fusiondrive, c'est que c'est lui qui gère selon le type d'application ou programmes qu'on utilise le plus souvent. Ok, mais si on change ses habitudes, Fusiondrive va modifier tout cela ?

J'ai trouvé ceci comme tuto pour une installation manuelle, qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/ssd.html

Merci


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Novembre 2012)

Même si mes vitesses d'écriture et de lecture ne sont pas top, c'est quand même mieux dans l'ensemble... j'entends beaucoup moins mon HD gratter, ce qui veut quand même dire que le SSD bosse et prend une place conséquente. A ta place (Jozofa), j'opterais quand même pour fusion drive... ( je sais que ça va te faire hésiter encore plus...)

Sinon Locke, dans mon cas perso, si je redémonte l'imac et que j'inverse le câblage sata, faudra-t-il que je réinstalle le tout? 

@coolworm, comment as-tu cablé ton HDD et ton SSD? Comme Lock le préconise ou comme je l'ai fait?


----------



## Jozofa (15 Novembre 2012)

Merci Bubblefreddo,

Je pense qu'effectivement, si je veux pas me casser la tête, hop Fusiondrive et basta 

La procédure que j'ai trouvé en manuelle, me fait un peu peur malgré tout, mais bon j'attends l'avis des experts


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Novembre 2012)

Sais-tu où on peut trouver les perfs des  disques fusiondrive de ceux qui ont essayé?
Ce serait bien d'avoir un topic à ce sujet là!


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> 1) Ok mais selon ce qu'on utilise, 120 Gb semble suffisant.
> 
> 2) Moi ce qui me dérange avec Fusiondrive, c'est que c'est lui qui gère selon le type d'application ou programmes qu'on utilise le plus souvent. Ok, mais si on change ses habitudes, Fusiondrive va modifier tout cela ?
> 
> ...



1) A la base tu as un 128 Go. Oui mais, tu n'as pas de documents, de photos, de vidéos, de photos ? Ca prend énormément de place. Tu oublies donc ta bibliothèque iTunes et tu vas vitre être saturé.
2) C'est quand même plus logique que ce soit par logiciel que par toi. Et c'est le but de FusionDrive. Peut importe quel logiciel tu utiliseras, la gestion sera toujours au top.
3) Oui, c'est une bonne solution.




Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Même si mes vitesses d'écriture et de lecture ne sont pas top, c'est quand même mieux dans l'ensemble... j'entends beaucoup moins mon HD gratter, ce qui veut quand même dire que le SSD bosse et prend une place conséquente. A ta place (Jozofa), j'opterais quand même pour fusion drive... ( je sais que ça va te faire hésiter encore plus...)
> 
> 1) Sinon Locke, dans mon cas perso, si je redémonte l'imac et que j'inverse le câblage sata, faudra-t-il que je réinstalle le tout?
> 
> @coolworm, comment as-tu cablé ton HDD et ton SSD? Comme Lock le préconise ou comme je l'ai fait?



1) A priori, tu ne risques rien c'est un simple échange de nappe.




Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Sais-tu où on peut trouver les perfs des  disques fusiondrive de ceux qui ont essayé?
> Ce serait bien d'avoir un topic à ce sujet là!



A condition de faire une comparaison avec le même matériel, la même configuration.


----------



## Jozofa (15 Novembre 2012)

Salut Locke,

Excuse moi, mais tu te contre-dit un peu non ?

D'une part tu me dis 128gb c'est peu, ok et d'autre part tu me dis ok pour le tuto.

Mais justement, le tuto explique comment ne mettre que l'essentiel sur le SSD et bien évidemment, photos, films, bibliothèque Itunes, tout ça sur le HDD.

Par contre, ce qui me rassure, c'est que tu me dis que Fusiondrive fera tout pour être toujours au top, cela veut donc dire que fusiondrive continue à "gérer" par la suite les éventuels changements ?

Bref, d'après plusieurs avis, je pense que Fusiondrive gagne à être utilisé.

Merci à toi.


----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> Salut Locke,
> 
> Excuse moi, mais tu te contre-dit un peu non ?
> 
> ...



1) On ne sait toujours pas quelle option tu vas prendre. SSD et HDD à part ou FusionDrive ? 
2) Oui, c'est une solution, mais au lu de tes réponses, sans être péjoratif ou dévalorisant, je pense que tu vas ramer pas mal
3) Vu la taille de 128 Go de ton SSD, il serait souhaitable de faire un FusionDrive. Tu ne n'occuperas de rien, que de l'utilisation de tes logiciels et de ta ou tes bibliothèques.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (15 Novembre 2012)

un SSD 128 Go est à un peu moins de 100&#8364;, un SSD de 256Go est à un peu plus de 150&#8364;... Tant qu'à faire...


----------



## coolworm (16 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je vois que beaucoup de questions se posent depuis l'arrivée de FusionDrive. 

Voici mon installation : mon HHD (2to) vendu avec le mac et le superdrive n'ont pas bougé ni de place ni de port.
J'ai installé le ssd sur le port SATA libre. En fait cette configuration est identique à celle qui était vendue par Apple avec l'option ssd (à l'époque).

Pour les débits, d'après les infos système, les deux ports SATA sont à 3gb/s (donc SATA 2). Pour ma part j'avais acheté un Crucial C300 (sata 2) plutôt qu'un curcial M4 (sata 3) en raison du prix (c'était l'année dernière et le M4 venait de sortir).

J'ai regardé sur le site de crucial ce matin, aujourd'hui on a le choix entre du V4 (sata 2) et du M4 (sata 3). Il préconise le V4 pour toutes machines achetées avant 2011. 
Pour un Imac 2010 comme le notre je pense que c'est suffisant car l'apport du ssd se fera surtout en terme de réactivité, moins au niveau débit de transfert. (on est autour de 200mo/s alors qu'en sata 3 c'est 400 à 500mo/s)


Pour l'installation et la répartition des données, je pense que cela dépend de votre personnalité informatique. :style:
J'ai choisi l'installation manuelle car j'aime savoir où sont mes données.

- Sur mon ssd j'ai mis l'os (je suis encore sur SL pour quelques jours) et les applications.
_[comme je suis tordu, mes apps ne sont pas dans le dossier applications mais dans des dossiers thématiques dans la petite maison : internet / graphisme / vidéo / graveur / jeux / divers ... :hosto:]_.
- Sur le hdd, je stocke mes photos, films, jeux (dossier steam, via un alias), mon travail archivé...

Avantage de cette installation : je profite de la réactivité du ssd pour le lancement des apps (1 à 2s) et lorsque je travaille sur un projet, j'enregistre sur le bureau pour resté réactif.
Une fois fini, j'archive le tout sur le HDD. Le mac est 99% du temps totalement silencieux, j'ai réduit le bruit des grattements et la température interne de 10° environ.

Inconvénient : Il faut passer un peu de temps à organiser :rateau: sa machine au début.

Personnellement le fusionDrive ne m'attire pas pour le moment, c'est trop obscur comme fonctionnement et d'après macG le disque HDD continue de fonctionner quand le ssd n'a plus que 4go de place. Du coup il copie tout sur le ssd et passe au HDD ensuite.


_Ce message est super long en fait... pfff  _:sleep:

Pour time machine, je ne l'utilise pas : VIVE LA SAUVEGARDE MANUELLE et les clean install.
Je ne peux donc pas vous aider mais si par soucis de facilité vous utilisez cette méthode je pense que le fusionDrive vous conviendra (c'est un peu la philosophie Apple finalement, l'utilisateur ne gère rien, il se concentre sur la création).


Je n'ai pas fait de QUOTE, j'espère que ça ira.

A bientôt.


----------



## Jozofa (16 Novembre 2012)

Merci à toi coolworm pour ces explications détaillées.

De mon côté, même si Locke pense que je vais ramer, mais il ne me connait pas bien , mon hésitation vient surtout du fait que comme tu dis, on sait pas vraiment comment Fusiondrive travaille réellement et l'histoire des 4Gb restant me fait un peu peur.

D'un autre point de vue, ta façon de faire est sans doute la plus clean, mais implique effectivement une attention plus grande, ben oui, faut gérer deux disques et par exemple configurer toutes les applications pour que l'écriture des fichiers se fassent sur le HDD et non le SSD.

Le tuto que j'avais trouvé, un SSD de 128 gb était largement suffisant si on ne prenait que l'essentiel sur le SSD d'après lui :  "Il faut ensuite sélectionner uniquement le dossier *Applications* , *système et réglages associés" 

*Je pense que dans ce cas, l'Imac va surtout travailler sur le SSD et uniquement sur le HDD pour lire ou écrire un fichier ce qui me fait penser à autre chose : on accélère uniquement l'OS et les applications dans ce cas ???

Allez suite au prochain numéro, en tout cas mon Imac rentre chez Apple ce lundi et je demanderai leur avis aussi (enfin s'ils en ont un )


----------



## coolworm (16 Novembre 2012)

> "Je pense que dans ce cas, l'Imac va surtout travailler sur le SSD et uniquement sur le HDD pour lire ou écrire un fichier ce qui me fait penser à autre chose : on accélère uniquement l'OS et les applications dans ce cas ???"



Oui et c'est principalement l'os qui doit être accéléré. Sauf si tu comptes faire beaucoup de transferts de fichiers (autre que ceux de l'os).

Pour ma part, j'ai un 256 GO donc 60 dédié à bootcamp. J'ai encore assez de place sur MAC OS malgré les nombreux logiciels installés.

L'avantage aussi de travailler sur deux disques différents c'est que l'on peut travailler sur l'un pendant que l'autre fait une copie vers/depuis un externe, par exemple, sans être ralenti.

@ Jozofa : Peut-être que tu peux commencer par un fusionDrive si tu n'as pas le temps et voir si tu es satisfait de la réactivité.


----------



## Jozofa (16 Novembre 2012)

Dis moi coolworm, autant partir sur ton idée sans fusiondrive, mais pourrais-tu jeter un il sur le tuto que j'ai trouvé et me dire si cela te parait correct, vu que tu en as déjà fait l'expérience ?

merci d'avance.

http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/ssd.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------

Ah autre chose, je viens de vérifier la taille de mes dossiers que je pense devoir installer sur le SSD :

Applications 17 Gb
Système 7 Gb
Bibliothèque 16 GB

Sur un SSD 128GB pas de soucis donc, sauf si j'oublie quelque chose ?


----------



## coolworm (16 Novembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> Dis moi coolworm, autant partir sur ton idée sans fusiondrive, mais pourrais-tu jeter un il sur le tuto que j'ai trouvé et me dire si cela te parait correct, vu que tu en as déjà fait l'expérience ?
> 
> merci d'avance.
> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/ssd.html





La méthode a l'air bien et l'auteur la détaille pas à pas ce qui est bien si l'on début et que l'on a pas envie de repartir de zéro, mais je trouve cela assez fastidieux, surtout avec les autorisations. Sinon dans le principe c'est la même chose : L'os et les apps sur le ssd et le reste sur le hdd. 

Avec le tutoriel que tu proposes on a l'avantage d'avoir le même espace de travail qu'auparavant.

Personnellement je préfère faire une clean-install pour redémarrer sur des bases saines, avec les dernières versions de chaque logiciel (VLC, Chrome...) et des fichiers utilisateurs et caches propres. Et puis linstallation de ML depuis une clé usb est super rapide surtout avec un ssd.

J'espère t'avoir apporté une réponse
Pourquoi souhaites-tu suivre ce tutoriel ?


----------



## Jozofa (16 Novembre 2012)

Justement, comme tu le dis, le tuto me plaisait bien dans le sens où je vais d'une part améliorer mon installation par le SSD, mais d'autre part, retrouver (logiquement ) tout comme avant au niveau de mon bureau, etc ...

Je pense quand faisant tourner 2-3 utilitaires comme ONYX avant ma dernière sauvegarde TIMEmachine, et en faisant bien toutes les dernières mises à jour logiciels, j'aurai malgré tout quelque chose d'assez clean et sans doute plus performant que Fusiondrive.

Donc sans doute une nouvelle installation de ML avec ma clé USB sur le SSD et ensuite suivre le tuto pour le rapatriement des applications et autres.

Encore merci de tes conseils.


----------



## Jozofa (29 Novembre 2012)

Alors voilà, la bête est de retour avec son SSD bien monté (enfin j'espère).

Résumé : j'ai pour finir fait l'installation "manuelle" c-a-d, OS et applications sur le SSD et tous les fichiers utilisateurs (musique, vidéos, etc ...) sur le nouveau HDD.

Opération pas si compliquée pour finir, juste un peu de stress et j'ai bien suivi la procédure du tuto pour le compte utilisateur.

Mon avis : SUPER  c'est vraiment plus rapide et silencieux, j'entends plus rien et pour ce qui est du démarrage ou de l'ouverture d'applications, ben ça gaze !

Bref me voici avec mon Imac 27 bien reboosté,I7 2,93 Ghz, SSD 128gb, nouveau HDD 1To, toujours le superdrive et 12Gb de RAM, ca me va ! lol


----------



## coolworm (30 Novembre 2012)

@ Jozafa : Bienvenue au club :rateau:

J'ai profité de la lecture de ton tuto sur le changement de hdd pour le compte utilisateur pour faire une clean install de ma machine (avec création de sessions).
Effectivement ça fonctionne bien. Seul petit regret, avec cette méthode, le bureau est maintenant sur le hdd et plus le ssd. Dommage mais ce n'est trop grave.

Au passage, je viens de voir les prix des nouveaux imacs (option i7, ram et ssd) que c'est cher (3000) ! je suis bien content d'avoir notre version d'imac que l'in peut modifier facilement.
De  plus avec le lien de Sparo sur les cartes graphiques on pourra les booster d'ici un an à moindre coût !

++


----------



## Jozofa (30 Novembre 2012)

Ouaip, comme tu dis, quand tu vois le prix des Imac et leur conception actuelle (plus de superdrive, ports mal situés, etc...) je suis bien content et puis quel plaisir d'utilisation, les ouvertures d'applications sont époustouflantes 

En tout cas, merci à toi pour tes conseils.


----------



## aragorn83 (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

je suis très intéressé pour faire cette modification dans mon iMac mid 2010

par contre ou avez vous trouvé les 2 câbles ? que en ligne sur startech ? ya pas une boutique sur paris ou on peu les trouver ?

Merci


----------



## Jozofa (1 Décembre 2012)

Ah ben, je peux pas t'aider, j'ai fais faire cela par une boutique en Belgique à qui j'ai confié au départ mon Imac pour un échange disque dur garantie Apple et j'en ai profité pour leur fournir un SSD Samsung et eux se sont chargé des "accessoires" et main duvre.

Voilà ...


----------



## Bubblefreddo (1 Décembre 2012)

@aragorn83
Vas-y sans réfléchir chez startech... Frais de port offerts, les 2 cables pour 10&#8364;, expédiés le jour d'après et reçus après 4 ou 5 jours seulement...
+ le SSD 256Go chez Macway à 150&#8364;, l'évolution de mon imac m'a couté 160&#8364; et 30min de main d'ouvre...(parceque ce n'est finalement pas si compliqué que ça...) Si tu n'habites pas loin de Strasbourg, je peux même te filer un coup de pouce!

@jozofa, ils t'ont demandé combien pour les 2 cables et la main d'oeuvre?


----------



## aragorn83 (2 Décembre 2012)

c'est bien ces 2 la :
http://fr.startech.com/Cables/Disqu...A-SATA-vers-SATA-angle-gauche-30-cm~SATA12LA1
http://fr.startech.com/Cables/Alime...titeur-dalimentation-en-Y-SATA-15-cm~PYO2SATA

Frais de port gratuit ? je ne vois pas ca moi... 10e de fdp

et merci mais je suis sur paris.
Pour le montage je devrait m'en sortir.... c'est surtout pour la poussiere que j'ai un peu peur qui se coincerai entre la dalle et la vitre


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Décembre 2012)

Si tu as repris les liens des messages de coolworm, c'est en effet ceux laà!
Quand je les ai commandé, j'ai eu les frais de port offerts...


----------



## Jozofa (2 Décembre 2012)

@ Bubblefreddo

80 pour la main d'oeuvre et 86,5 pour tous les accessoires.

Apparemment selon Imac, +/- difficile, dans mon cas, démontage carte mère nécessaire.


----------



## Bubblefreddo (2 Décembre 2012)

Le démontage complet de la carte mère n'est pas nécessaire... il faut en effet dévisser les 8 visses (je crois) , sans débrancher aucune nappe. ET en  tirant vers soit un peu la CM on arrive à plugguer la cable sata derrière la CM.
L'essentiel, c'est que tout marche bien!


----------



## coolworm (2 Décembre 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> l'évolution de mon imac m'a couté 160 et 30min de main d'ouvre...



:casse: : quand je pense que j'ai payé mon ssd c300 (sata 2 - 256go) plus de 300 euros !
Mais aucun regret !


Sinon le démontage complet n'est effectivement pas nécessaire. Il faut juste enlever assez de vis pour atteindre le port sata...


----------



## sparo (2 Décembre 2012)

Bien que j'ai tout démonté je confirme le post précédent


----------



## Jozofa (3 Décembre 2012)

Ouias , enfin moi j'ai rein démonté du tout puisque j'ai profité de l'échange sous garantie du HDD 

Un peu de stress en moins ! lol

A propos, vous faites vos backup comment maintenant ?

Perso, super dupper pour un clone du SSD une fois par semaine et Time MAchine pour le HDD tous les jours, tout ça sur un WD 1To partitionné.

Cela vous semble correct ?


----------



## legallou (3 Décembre 2012)

mon iMac27 achat nov 2009 J'ai fait les photos de l'installation du SSD ici :
http://www.legallou.com/Mac/SSDiMac27/Montage.html
Bonne lecture


----------



## Jozofa (3 Décembre 2012)

Pas mal du tout 

Je l'aurais fait moi-même si je n'avais voulu gardé le super drive.


----------



## Krauze (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Savez vous s'il y a la place d'insérer un ssd dans un imac 21.5'.
Sinon le plus simple pour moi reste d'enlever le superdrive pour y placer le ssd, non ?
(et donc pas de besoin de la nappe sata et du connecteur d'alimentation)

Autre chose, peut on changer le dd d'origine par un 7200 tours ? (par exemple le momentus de seagate hybride) Sera-il reconnu ?

merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## iPadOne (3 Décembre 2012)

Salut a tous j'ai un iMac27" Mid 2010 i7 2.93 Ghz ( A1312 ) avec un DD d'1T depuis plusieurs jours je pensait gonfler la Ram a 32 GB , mais a la lecture de vos post je vais tant qu'a faire lui donner un peu plus de vitamine donc:

Changer le 1T par 3T
et lui mettre un SSD 256 

Mon seul vrai soucis est que je souhaiterai garder le super drive, même si j'ai un Super drive externe pour mon MBA l'avoir dans la machine pour une feignasse comme moi me semble bien mieux. Avant d'aller a la bataille je vais en premier le passer sur ML (je suis sous SL) lui faire deux/trois backup via ma Time Machine. 

Quelqu'un a t'il une idée si c'est vraiment impossible de garder les Super drive et d'avoir le SSD ?? 

Je vous ferais un rapport d'étape  et des test de disque avant après 

Voili Voilou


----------



## Jozofa (3 Décembre 2012)

Non, non Ipadone, c'est ce que j'ai fait (enfin fait faire) un SSD en plus dans l'Imac 27 en gardant mon superdrive, c'est juste un peu plus technique comme montage.

Et pour Krauze, je sais pas trop si le 21 a assez de place aussi, désolé !


----------



## iPadOne (3 Décembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> Non, non Ipadone, c'est ce que j'ai fait (enfin fait faire) un SSD en plus dans l'Imac 27 en gardant mon superdrive, c'est juste un peu plus technique comme montage.
> 
> Et pour Krauze, je sais pas trop si le 21 a assez de place aussi, désolé !



merci , dommage que tu ai pas de foto des tripes de ta bécane ça m'aurai ( et bcp d'autre aussi) aidé a voir ou on peux caser le SSD dans nos iMac


----------



## Krauze (3 Décembre 2012)

merci Jozofa, pour avoir un peu regarder, je pense que la dépose du superdrive est obligatoire pour le 21.5 mais le montage du SSD plus simple aussi.


----------



## coolworm (3 Décembre 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Salut a tous j'ai un iMac27" Mid 2010 i7 2.93 Ghz ( A1312 ) avec un DD d'1T
> 
> Changer le 1T par 3T
> et lui mettre un SSD 256
> ...



Salut,
J'ai le même imac que toi.
Je me suis installé le ssd en plus du superdrive et du HDD. 
Il se place, quand tu es face à l'écran, entre le superdrive et le milieu de la machine  (en haut, milieu-droit) derrière la carte mère. Il se suspend tout seul avec les cables.

Si tu passes le 1to en 3to, tu perdras la sonde de température du HDD. Il existe une technique pour neutraliser le dysfonctionnement mais c'est assez archaïque.

Bon courage pour le montage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------




Jozofa a dit:


> A propos, vous faites vos backup comment maintenant ?
> 
> Perso, super dupper pour un clone du SSD une fois par semaine et Time MAchine pour le HDD tous les jours, tout ça sur un WD 1To partitionné.
> 
> Cela vous semble correct ?




C'est top !!!  Comment fais tu pour tes bibliothèques ?

Perso, je le fais à la main. Chaque dossier perso glissé vers deux hdd externes d'âges différents !
Pas de time machine pour moi, je ne fais que des clean install (long mais propre).


----------



## Bubblefreddo (3 Décembre 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> Salut a tous j'ai un iMac27" Mid 2010 i7 2.93 Ghz ( A1312 ) avec un DD d'1T depuis plusieurs jours je pensait gonfler la Ram a 32 GB , mais a la lecture de vos post je vais tant qu'a faire lui donner un peu plus de vitamine donc:
> 
> Changer le 1T par 3T
> et lui mettre un SSD 256
> ...



Hello
Regarde ici j'y ai mis qq photos du mien... Attention, il faut regarder de près celle du milieu. Il y a un rectangle vert (très fin) que j'ai rajouter pour dire où se trouvait le ssd...
C'est assez simple à faire si tu es méticuleux et si tu cherches bien des photos... Regarde un peu plus haut; j'y ai mis qq liens intéressants![/URL]


----------



## iPadOne (4 Décembre 2012)

Bubblefreddo a dit:


> Hello
> Regarde ici j'y ai mis qq photos du mien... Attention, il faut regarder de près celle du milieu. Il y a un rectangle vert (très fin) que j'ai rajouter pour dire où se trouvait le ssd...
> C'est assez simple à faire si tu es méticuleux et si tu cherches bien des photos... Regarde un peu plus haut; j'y ai mis qq liens intéressants![/URL]




mille merci voila qui va aider pas mal de monde (moi surtout) , j'avais pas envie de supprimer mon SuperDrive 

@coolworm , donc soit je garde mon 1T, soit je perd la gestion de la température ?? ou alors je prend un 3 T chez Apple ??

@les modo ce sujet mérite d'être épinglé c'est une vraie mine d'or pour ce type d'iMac qui permet encore pas mal d'améliorations, parce-que les nouveaux je crains qu'on puisse plus leur redonner vie aussi bien qu'avec nos bécanes le mien pas exemple Haut de Gamme a sa sortie n'est pas obsolète mais aurai besoin d'un coup de fouet pour repartir pour 3 ou 4 ans


----------



## Jozofa (4 Décembre 2012)

Et oui Ipadone, c'est ce que l'on se disait avec Coolworm, à la limite on est mieux servi avec nos "vieux" Imac qu'avec les nouveaux.

Perso, franchement, avec les modifs actuelles que j'ai faites, je suis parti pour un bout temps encore 

Bonnes modifs à toi aussi !


----------



## coolworm (4 Décembre 2012)

iPadOne a dit:


> @coolworm , donc soit je garde mon 1T, soit je perd la gestion de la température ?? ou alors je prend un 3 T chez Apple ??



Je pense que oui. L'astuce en question et de court-circuiter la sonde avec un fil de métal.
Je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'acheter un disque part Apple directement. 
Limite tu peux te prendre un ssd de 512go pour compenser le manque de place.


----------



## Krauze (4 Décembre 2012)

Krauze a dit:


> merci Jozofa, pour avoir un peu regardé, je pense que la dépose du superdrive est obligatoire pour le 21.5 mais le montage du SSD plus simple aussi.



pour compléter, j'ai vu que sur le 21.5, fin 2009, il n'y avait que 2 ports sata....cqfd :hein:


----------



## iPadOne (4 Décembre 2012)

Jozofa a dit:


> Et oui Ipadone, c'est ce que l'on se disait avec Coolworm, à la limite on est mieux servi avec nos "vieux" Imac qu'avec les nouveaux.
> 
> Perso, franchement, avec les modifs actuelles que j'ai faites, je suis parti pour un bout temps encore
> 
> Bonnes modifs à toi aussi !



Je me dit la meme chose ce matin (pour moi) si jamais j'ai un soucis je le fait réparer et je repart pour quelques années ces nouveau 27" bridée ne plaisent pas trop , mon 27" sans modifs marche déjà super bien alors les nouveaux Sand_Bridge et le thunderbolt tu vois ce que j'en pense 






coolworm a dit:


> Je pense que oui. L'astuce en question et de court-circuiter la sonde avec un fil de métal.
> Je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'acheter un disque part Apple directement.
> Limite tu peux te prendre un ssd de 512go pour compenser le manque de place.



je vais voir ça de près avant d'entrer sur le champ de bataille, j'ai un pote au SAV d'apple ici (Singapour) , il surement me trouver une combine (enfin j'espère), c'est pas que j'ai besoin de 3T c'est qu'a faire des modifs je fait la totale et après on en parle plus, pour un bon moment 







Krauze a dit:


> pour compléter, j'ai vu que sur le 21.5, fin 2009, il n'y avait que 2 ports sata....cqfd :hein:


au pire celui qui a un bon 21" si il est pas aussi borné que moi il fait sauter les SuperDrive


----------



## aragorn83 (17 Décembre 2012)

Voila c'est fait pour moi aussi !
iMac 27" Mid 2010

J'ai donc acheté:
 - les 2 cables (Sata left et Power Y)
 - un ssd de 256Go

J'avais deja des petits outils dont les torx et pour la ventouse je me suis servi de celle de mon GPS:

 0) Débrancher l'alimentation
1) Démontage de la vitre avec la ventouse (Tres facile, je pensais devoir tirer fort mais pas du tout)
2) démontage de la dalle 8 vis (facile)
3) débrancher 4 câbles de la dalle (moyen, tous seul a 2 cela doit etre facile)
4) Enlever les 8 vis de la carte mère (Facile)
5) Identifier le port SATA et tirer un peu la carte mere vers soi pour clipser le cable... (simple mais chiant, ya pas bcp d'acces, j'ai mis 4-5 minutes)
 6) passer les cables de manière propre et placer le disque SSD dans le seul endroit ou cela rentre ! (vu grace au différente photo et video des montages) (Facile)
7) tous remonter, perso j'ai allumer le mac avant de revisser les 8 vis de l'ecran pour savoir si le SSD etait bien reconnu. Puis j'ai éteins et revisser.
8) Réinstaller OSX sur le SSD et transférer les données

Je n'ai pas fait de Fusion Drive car avec 256Go j'ai suffisamment de place pour tous sauf les films et photo de vacances.... Je suis très content de mon upgrade cela change pas mal OSX. C'est fluide et rapide comme jamais, j'entends bcp moins souvent le disque dur gratté (juste quand je lance un film)

C'est juste dommage dêtre en SATA2 (250mbit environ) alors que mon disque est en sata3

Merci a tous pour ce topic qui m'a bien aidé, et motivé pour le faire.


----------



## Jozofa (18 Décembre 2012)

Super, beau boulot !

Content de tes performances à ce que je vois, tout comme moi 

Effectivement dommage l'histoire du SATA III, mais bon ...


----------



## coolworm (20 Décembre 2012)

aragorn83 a dit:


> Voila c'est fait pour moi aussi !
> iMac 27" Mid 2010
> 
> C'est juste dommage dêtre en SATA2 (250mbit environ) alors que mon disque est en sata3
> ...




Bienvenue au club Aragorn83 
Toi qui as un disque sata 3, pourrais-tu faire quelques tests de vitesse pour moi si ça ne t'embête pas? Car j'ai un c300 (l'ancêtre du M4 de crucial) en sata 2 et je voudrais savoir si je peux encore pousser un peu le débit en passant à un disque Sata3.


Merci d'avance pour ton retour 
Coolworm

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------




Jozofa a dit:


> Dis moi coolworm, autant partir sur ton idée sans fusiondrive, mais pourrais-tu jeter un il sur le tuto que j'ai trouvé et me dire si cela te parait correct, vu que tu en as déjà fait l'expérience ?
> 
> merci d'avance.
> 
> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/ssd.html




J'ai testé la semaine dernière ta méthode d'installation. siffle: je voulais pas mourir bête pour la fin du monde demain) 
Voici un petit résumé et une première conclusion :rateau:
L'installation de l'os sur le ssd et le transfert des comptes utilisateurs sur le hdd via les préférences systèmes.

J'ai deux comptes sur la machine. Ton tuto est parfait et finalement très simple d'application. Ca fonctionne donc très bien. Il faut juste être vigilant à bien supprimer les anciens dossiers mais une fois qu'on a compris la méthode c'est très facile. (j'ai quand même fais trois installs pour atteindre le bon niveau de satisfaction car les préfs systèmes se multiplient dès que l'on fait des sessions et j'obtenais par exemple trois fois la même imprimante dans la boîte de dialogue imprimer)

Petit regret cependant, le bureau/finder est maintenant sur le HDD et je le sens lors de mes travaux quotidiens, ça gratte un peu plus qu'avant, de même lors des transferts de fichiers.

JE te remercie pour le partage. En effet, ça a quand même simplifié mon installation et j'ai moins de partitions disque.

++


----------



## aragorn83 (20 Décembre 2012)

Avec BlackMagicDesign j'obtiens 240Mb/s en écriture et 257 en lecture.
si tu veux que je fasse un autre test, demande moi


----------



## Bubblefreddo (20 Décembre 2012)

Hello vous tous qui avez rajouté un ssd dans votre imac!

Je vois que Coolworm s'est bien penché sur la question en essayant différentes installations!
Pour compléter ce que tu as fait, j'ai refait un test de vitesse avec le fusion drive que j'ai installé chez moi et je suis maintenant à 230 Mo/s en lecture et écriture (sans avoir rien fait d'autre... peut-être qu'il met en mémoire ma façon de travailler et optimise ainsi le déplacement des fichiers)
Donc, pour moi ce fusion drive est vraiment top, puisqu'on ne s'occupe de rien, le hdd est très silencieux (qq gratouillis par ci par là), et c'est quand même super rapide...

@Coolworm, il ne te reste plus que cette config fusion drive à tester et tu pourras nous faire un vrai comparatif!!!!

@+

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h51 ----------




aragorn83 a dit:


> Avec BlackMagicDesign j'obtiens 240Mb/s en écriture et 257 en lecture.
> si tu veux que je fasse un autre test, demande moi



J'ai aussi un ssd 256Go en sataIII ( samsung serie830) et avec fusion drive j'ai des taux de transfert légèrement en dessous les tiens... (j'en déduis que FusionDrive est très simple puisque qu'on ne gère rien du tout, et qu'on y perd un tout petit peu en vitesse!)


----------



## aragorn83 (20 Décembre 2012)

oui et puis bon en toute honneté je m'en fou un peu de mon "score" ce qui compte c'est que ca va + de 2 fois plus vite qu'avec le hd de base.
L'os est super fluide et rapide, ca fait bcp moins de bruit de disque dur et on gagne 256Go de place 

Apres le fusion Drive je l'aurais fait avec un 128Go mais avec 256 il me reste 100Go de dispo une fois mis tous ce qui a de l'importance pour moi.
Film / Photo / ... et autre sont sur le hdd


----------



## Bubblefreddo (20 Décembre 2012)

Exactement ! ce qui compte c'est la fluidité de l'os, et dans tous les cas, l'arrivée d'un ssd en interne est un vrai plus!


----------



## Jozofa (21 Décembre 2012)

Salut Coolworm,

Moi aussi j'ai fait cette installation pour finir, et cela s'est très bien passé.

Maintenant, vu différents commentaires, je me demande quand même si fusiondrive n'est pas LA solution, car malgré tout, un seul disque à gérer (notamment pour backup) et comme tu dis certain désagréments évités.

Mais donc d'après ce que je comprends, Fusiondrive changerait constamment sa façon de travailler selon NOS propres changements, style un fichier que l'on utilise tout d'un coup plus souvent se retrouverait sur le SSD plutôt que sur HDD, c'est bien ça ?

Si c'est le cas, alors je ferais bien machine arrière, mais ça veut dire repartir à zéro de nouveau


----------



## coolworm (21 Décembre 2012)

salut à tous,

@Bubblefreddo : Le fusionDrive sera le dernier testé, mais pas tout de suite... Sans doute l'année prochaine quand le produit sera plus mûr. J'ai eu ma dose d'installation pour cette année.
C'est vrai que les debits ne sont pas si importants en soit  car on est dans une période de transition. Mais dans quelques années on aura du mal à revenir en arrière . 

@aragorn83 : Merci pour ton retour, perso j'ai w210, r269. ce qui est finalement un bon score. Et la réactivité est bien là au quotidien. Finalement le SSD sata3 sur port sata2 n'apportera rien, le goulot d'étranglement est au niveau de la connectique.

@ Jozofa, c'est vrai que le FD semble intéressant mais j'ai encore quelques réserves car la fusion est logicielle. Quid de bootcamp, quid d'un plantage quand les données sont divisées...
J'attend quelques retours d'expérience pour voir, (peut-être sur macG ?)

Bonnes fêtes à tous


----------

